# gentoo on t410 thinkpad - howto

## knecht

Hallo,

Ich habe meine Erfahrungen bei der Installation von Gentoo auf ein Thinkpad t410 mit NVIDIA Optimus in ein HowTo zusammengefasst:

http://www.neoberserker.de/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2132&p=13421

Hoffe es hilft jemanden

lg

knecht

----------

